# I wanna record [email protected]#$ !



## mstrking (Nov 24, 2008)

ok im 21 yrs old got a band thats pretty good at what they do...joined the band in the summer of 08 but to my luck never got a chance to even have a band practice er ne thing which really ticks me off.. but ne ways i was just wondering if theres anywhere in newfoundland where i can just record whatever the hell i want ? i know its gonna cost me but i just want a location...any help would be much appreciated !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

your bedroom?

i dont follow - are you still in the band or no? there's going to be recording studios in newfoundland i think - google.

but if you just want to record yourself - a mic stand, used shure SM57 or SM58, the right cable and possibly adapters, and a computer with Audacity (its free software - google for it ) and you can record yourself at home.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Zoom H4 (I have) or H2 have great mics and come with software for multitracking your stuff on computer. Can also be used as a headphone amp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Get yourself a Tascam US-122L interface. It will sound much better than using your computer's sound card and it comes with a 'no frills' version of CuBase. Cheapest way to make decent quality home recordings that I have found. It's a little tricky if you don't already have a P/A system to output to but it can be done by resetting the output device between recording and playback. That's what I do when I'm on the road and just have my laptop with me and some small speakers.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yoda said:


> Get yourself a Tascam US-122L interface. It will sound much better than using your computer's sound card and it comes with a 'no frills' version of CuBase. Cheapest way to make decent quality home recordings that I have found. It's a little tricky if you don't already have a P/A system to output to but it can be done by resetting the output device between recording and playback. That's what I do when I'm on the road and just have my laptop with me and some small speakers.


that looks like a good product


----------

